# Hemispheres + Seasons



## mulierrex (Sep 2, 2016)

If all land masses were located in the northern hemisphere, they would all have their seasons at the same time, correct? And assuming they were on opposite sides of the planet (though still both above the equator), then they'd have day and night switched. Also correct?


----------



## Ban (Sep 2, 2016)

As long as your planet is a globe and tilts up and down vertically, yes.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Sep 4, 2016)

Land farther from the equator would have greater difference in the seasons for temperature and precipitation. what may be more interesting is the type of weather systems typical for different regions. Flat areas halfway between the ocean and pole would have many thunderstorms and tornadoes, areas south and close to the ocean would face hurricanes, etc.


----------

